# DSL Problem

## stan_laurel

Obwohl das Thema DSL hier schon mehrfach diskutiert wurde, will es bei mir mit der Netzverbindung einfach nicht klappen.

-Ich habe eine Stage 3 installation gemacht, da ich TDSL ohne Gateway habe.

-Ich habe die beiden pakete ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz und rp-pppoe-3.3.tar.gz von CD auf mein gentoo geholt und dann mit emerge rp-pppoe eingespielt.

-adsl-setup gemacht (mit und ohne Firewall)

Jedoch:

-adsl-start liefert mir ein Timeout

-adsl-connect erzählt was von "bad configure-ack" und ein paar HEX Werte dahinter. Weiss jemand was das bedeutet?

Und noch ne dumme Frage   :Embarassed:  :

Muss man wenn man tdsl benutzt bei adsl-setup als Benutzerkennung die Anschlusskennung,Zugehörige T-Online-Nummer und Mitbenutzernummer angeben? (alle direkt hintereinander?)  :Embarassed: 

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben könnte, ich weiss im Moment nicht mehr weiter  :Sad: 

Stan

----------

## g3kko

 *stan_laurel wrote:*   

> -adsl-connect erzählt was von "bad configure-ack" und ein paar HEX Werte dahinter. Weiss jemand was das bedeutet?

 

Die HEX-Werte wären auch interessant.

Hast du die folgende Dateien überprüft?

/etc/ppp/chap-secrets

/etc/ppp/pap-secrets

/etc/ppp/pppoe-server-options

/etc/ppp/pppoe.conf

Zur Not postest die Dateien hier (aber nicht vergessen Username und Passwort unkenntlich zu machen).

 *stan_laurel wrote:*   

> Muss man wenn man tdsl benutzt bei adsl-setup als Benutzerkennung die Anschlusskennung,Zugehörige T-Online-Nummer und Mitbenutzernummer angeben? (alle direkt hintereinander?)  

 

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Ich habe kein T-DSL.

----------

## Pietschy

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Muss man wenn man tdsl benutzt bei adsl-setup als Benutzerkennung die Anschlusskennung,Zugehörige T-Online-Nummer und Mitbenutzernummer angeben? (alle direkt hintereinander?)
> 
> 

 

Jo genau   :Wink: 

Ronny

----------

## maystorm

 *stan_laurel wrote:*   

> Jedoch:
> 
> -adsl-start liefert mir ein Timeout
> 
> -adsl-connect erzählt was von "bad configure-ack" und ein paar HEX Werte dahinter. Weiss jemand was das bedeutet?

 

Untersuch mal Deine Logdateien in /var/log, da müssten 'n paar Fehlermeldungen vom pppd-Dämonen entweder in syslog oder daemon.log stehen. Poste die Fehler doch mal.

-- 

Oliver Hardy

----------

## stan_laurel

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Es lag dann doch an der Benutzerkennung, wenn ich sie in der Form: 

[Anschlusskennung][T-Online NUmmer]#0001@t-online.de

eingebe, dann funzt es !!

(vorher hatte ich ohne "#" und ohne @t-online.de

Heute nacht hatte ich noch ein emerge kde gestartet. Das hat aber leider abgebrochen. Wie ich das sehe im gtk+ Teil. Ein emerge gtk+ liefert den gleichen Fehler, ich kann ihn im Moment leider nicht posten, da um online zu gehen im Moment noch Windows benutze  :Embarassed:  , da ich ja noch kein lauffähiges X11 habe. Das Forum hier sieht vermutlich im TextBrowser nicht so toll aus   :Very Happy:  . Ich werde mal im Forum suchen, ob ich was für mein Problem finde, sonst meld ich mich wieder!

Und danke nochmal an alle die geantwortet haben!!

----------

## maystorm

 *stan_laurel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Forum hier sieht vermutlich im TextBrowser nicht so toll aus   .
> 
> 

 

Ach, das sieht in Lynx ganz passabel aus, diese Antwort habe ich gerade in Lynx reingehackt.

Nur schade, dass man keine Avatare sieht...  :Wink: 

----------

